# What to do to remove black paint from



## LONGSGTO (May 14, 2016)

a 1965 GTO Rally I Center Cap?

Should I immerse it in paint stripper over night and clean with a nylon brush?

What paint stripper would anyone recommend?

Or is their another product out there that will remove it without destroying the finish on the center cap?

Thanks.


----------



## Ragtopbird (Dec 8, 2018)

We use chemical stripping works well


----------



## "Vette" Slayer (Dec 21, 2019)

I had the same problem when I two toned my spoiler, vents side mirrors and front spoiler. Believe it or not...lacquer thinner and goo gone (they make one specifically for decal removal). I was terrified to use this on a paint job that only had 5k miles...I was very pleasantly surprised. Took off the black over spray and didn't harm the under paint at all. Use a clean soft microfiber cloth. Put a dap on the cloth and test it in area not seen or noticable. Good luck!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Pontiac Rallye I One Cap Chrome Stainless Steele Caps Single Cap | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pontiac Rallye I One Cap Chrome Stainless Steele Caps Single Cap at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## littlericky (Sep 27, 2018)

Wow. When did they become so inexpensive?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

So I grabbed one of the above listed, and have to say not bad for under $50.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

While I know the OP was looking to remove the paint, 
I was looking to add it. ?


----------



## Tripster389 (Mar 25, 2020)

I need help on finding what paint to use on the Ralley 1 center caps that are painted with black satin where can I buy this paint and name of it ?
Also looking to respray front grills on a 64 GTO is that the same black as well?
Thank you any information would be helpful. Eastwood does not currently have this color available. The do have charcoal grey wheel paint but that is not correct.



QUOTE="GTOJUNIOR, post: 894987, member: 18908"]
While I know the OP was looking to remove the paint,
I was looking to add it. ?
View attachment 133577

[/QUOTE]


----------



## indigo1592 (Jul 21, 2020)

Nice center cap you have there, GTOJunior. I got myself entirely new chrome rims last June, so I don't have a problem with paint for now. I appreciate the insight and taken note of its future use. I'll try to check for more solutions.


----------



## Marv King (Aug 17, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> While I know the OP was looking to remove the paint,
> I was looking to add it. ?
> View attachment 133577


I guess we all have different preferences and this looks nice.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm pleased with the results. While not Top Shelf, I'll take it. No worries if by chance I suffer any road rash while driving.
I've done this treatment to another aftermarket set years ago using the DC Hi PO wheel coat and after lots of road time it has held up amazingly.
For me, the hardest part was taping off the cap for prep and paint. Hands just aren't as steady as they were 
The first pic is the most recent spare I put together, the following are the set done much earlier.


----------

